# sexing Labidochromis hongi



## herishi (Jun 13, 2013)

HI guys,

I am looking for some help sexing the 3 hongi's I have, 

























they all have egg spots but I believe this is not a reliable means of sexing.
what are the first signs of their sex? 
These fish are about 35-40mm

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

They all look male to me. Females are usually more grayish or purple and the barring is much lighter or non-existent.


----------



## herishi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks I thought the same but good to get a second opinion


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

They are males, and nice looking ones at that. You will probably have to rehome one at some point.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You know I find it real hard to sex _L.hongi_ by looking at colours. Dom females can look real colourful.
I would vent for sure.


----------

